# Family History can i egg share???



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hiya

My mum has type 1 diabetes, heart disease and has had a stroke... what do you think my chances of being able to egg share r everything else including myself are ok i think..

Em x


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Em

you have to tell them about it on your med history check list and also in your first consultaion they will ask you about family med history, it may be a problem but i dont really know for sure but your clinic will be able to advise you. you could always give them a call. i know you are not going or your consult till sept but at least if you know now you will know what type of treatment you are looking at.

whisks xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

see thats the thing the clinic we are going with doesnt do egg share but if i end up needing IVF after a few attempts at IUI we'll change to another clinic like the lister or somewhere... 

I just wondered if its even a option with my family history... maybe i'll call them


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah that sounds like the best thing to do but if you are doing iui first i wouldn't worry too much until you get to the needing ivf stage, hey you never know you could get preggers with iui very quickly especially as you are only in your early 20's you prob have a very good chance 

let us know how the phone call goes

love whisks xx


----------

